# Can you recommend resources



## AV1611 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am looking for a good short pamphlet on worship from the RPW position that would cause Anglicans to think (not have a heart attack) . It would need to be simple, clear and to the point and not one that attacks other positions. Note the congregation do not use Psalms and use "contemporary worship" 

So brethren, any recommendations?

All I know of is Ryle's _Worship_ by Banner found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2007)

There are several articles on the RPW that may be helpful found here. 

See also Alexander Paterson, Reasons for the Regulative Principle.

Zacharias Ursinus on Christian Worship

Jeremiah Burroughs on Drawing Nigh Unto God


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 15, 2007)

Richard,

I know just the booklet you are looking for: What to Expect in Reformed Worship: A Visitor's Guide (Eugene: Wipf & Stock, 2007) by yours truly. The great thing about it is it's only $2.40.


----------

